# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Remplir un combobox a partir d'une base de donnees

## sarah.9516

Bonjour, 
J'ai developpe une methode qui cherche toutes les valeurs attribuees a un champ dans une base de donnees, ensuite j'ai cree une JSP dans laquelle il y a combobox. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idee de comment pourrais-je remplir ce combobox avec le resultat de la methode ?
Merci

----------


## joel.drigo

Salut,

Le principe dans les jsp c'est de gnrer le html qu'on taperait  la main. Donc, dans ton cas, le html correspondant  une combobox, quelque chose comme  :


```

```


Donc, tu dois crire dans la jsp une boucle qui parcourt les valeurs dtermines par ta mthode et gnrer le flux html correspondant, soit en utilisant les tags de scriptlet, soit en crivant directement dans le flux (par la variable out, en utilisant les mmes mthodes que tu utilises avec System.out). 
C'est exactement le mme principe que si,  partir de ta mthode, tu voulais crire le bloc html ci-dessus dans la console, en rsum.

----------


## sarah.9516

Tu pourrais me donner un exemple stp?

----------


## Bebuck

Bonjour,
si tu utilise JSTL tu peux faire un truc de ce gout :



```

```

----------


## Kasko

> ```
> 
> ```


Seulement si la collection utilise est de type MAP .Et si tel est le cas il faudrait aussi pointer vers l'lment qui reprsenterait le libell.
Et puis par rapport  ce que demande @sarah.9516 je ne vois pas l'intrt de ce test ternaire :  

${item.key == selectedDept ? 'selected="selected"' : ' ' }.

----------


## itachis

Tu pourras toujours utiliser aussi des scriplets dans ta jsp en mettant tes donnes dans la session, ensuite parcourir ces donnes avec du code java:


```

```

NB: cette mthode est trs sale je te le dconseille fortement. les JSTL sont plus propres.

----------

